# New to Aeropress



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

I have recently bought an Aeropress and have had some reasonable results using the James Hoffman recipe to get my bearings. My go to brewing method is a V60 which brings out the full spectrum of nuanced flavours, particulary the floral high notes. In comparison, using the same coffee, ratios etc, the Aeropress tastes more 2 dimensional and the high notes are far more subdued. Is this typical?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's because you're hitting a different extraction with the Aeropress, it's easy to hit a high extraction with V60, harder & takes much more time with an Aeropress, at a finer grind than you'd use for V60 too.

There are 2 regions of interest I aim for with Aeropress:

1 Short steep, coarse & high dosed.

2 Long steep, fine grind & similar dose to typical V60.

The short steep might be at 1:11 or 12 brew ratio. You could try at V60 grind. Say 16.7g coffee in inverted (or regular with Prismo), 200g water, 2x NSEW stirs. Sink crust/flip at 0:45. Plunge at 1:00. If too weak try 1:30 or 2:00. If you over-extract sourness & bitterness will creep in.

Long steep. ~1:16.7 (60g/L), 13.7:230g - fine grind at coarse end of espresso/moka pot. Steep for 20min, or more if you can (I had a nice hot cup today after 25min with a neoprene can cooler insulating my AP). Preheating the cup is a good idea anyway. Aeropress must be covered when steeping to retain heat (I use a watchglass), you can fit the plunger & use this as a lid, but discard any drippage from the start of the steep.

Brews that land between these tend to be generic, flat, more bitter.


----------

